# Up-date pics of my babies



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some up-dated pics of my babies. They are 11 days old. Tried to tell sexes today and think weve got 5 girls and 3 boys. 
Hope you like the pics, let me know what you think  

Links Removed 

These are the 3 plain babies ( not sure what colour they are going to be)

Links Removed

These are the 5 coloured babies.

Pictures Moved


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Can't see the pics


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

i`m so pleased i`m not the only one that cant add piccies


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, cant see pics either.x


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

think iv solved the problem. can anyone see them now???


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:think no


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok ill try add them again. can anyone see this pic??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hurray lol. ok so here are the pics


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok so there are my 8 babies. let me know what you think


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

awww love the little moo cows :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, I removed all dead links from your topic as it was getting pretty manic...


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, lovely,healthy looking babes-Congrats!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

what sexes are the whites?

the last one looks allmost identical markings to one of mine lol


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

the whites as far as we can tell are 2 females 1 male. i know i love their spots lol they look soooo cute. getting majourly active now lol


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautifull.x


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks.


----------

